# wooden ice fishing pole ?



## V-Bottom

What size line to people up there use w/ these things. Got about 10 of them!! serious....


----------



## Bonito

Are you talking about a fishing rod or a Tip-up ?
I fished on ice with my uncle in Minnesota on a private lake about 20 years ago.
We fished inside a shack using small rods with 6 Lb. mono. He had a couple of tip-ups with 10 Lb. mono. We caught 6 perch using tiny jigs on the rods.


----------



## V-Bottom

Made of wood...18" long, curved setup w/ twin pegs to wrap lone and float on. Wooden end (Tip top) has a hole thru it where line goes through it. weird set up . I need pics but no cam.....


----------



## Bonito

That's interesting. I have no clue.


----------



## MNsurf

Old post, I know.
I'm from Minnesota and spent most of my winters ice fishing.
I used either 2lb or 4lb mono on most of my rods. m=Most my fishing was for panfish and trout. Cold wader demands light line..period!


----------



## Dick Hanks

I'll be ice fishing here in northern MN in about 2 weeks. My lake is just freezing over right now. Your wooden pole set-up is an antique. For panfish I use 2# and 4# test. Walleye 6# and Northern Pike 10# test with a steel leader. The Northern in my side picture was 19#s on the boga grip.


----------

